# Thanks for Nothing Peja!



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Honestly, I loved this guy's shot, but we didn't trade for Maggette for injury reasons, but Peja ends barely playing the playoffs. I'd take him back, but probably not for the kind of money he's going to command.

Do you want him back or not?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice playoff performance, Peja. Oh, wait.

I don't want him back. He'd take too many of Granger's minutes. He and Jackson could make a nice package.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice playoff performance, Peja. Oh, wait.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Won 2 with him, lost 4 without him


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Won 2 with him, lost 4 without him



22 points in 2 games. Woohoo!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice playoff performance, Peja. Oh, wait.
> 
> I don't want him back. He'd take too many of Granger's minutes. He and Jackson could make a nice package.


Nets fan here posting my 2cents.

I agree that granger and a jackson combo can work extremely well. and granger can only continue to improve. however, this teams needs a leader. So what would u do as the pacers gm to get one?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Nets fan here posting my 2cents.
> 
> I agree that granger and a jackson combo can work extremely well. and granger can only continue to improve. however, this teams needs a leader. So what would u do as the pacers gm to get one?


You misread my post. Jackson and Peja could make a nice package in a trade. Perhaps for a star leader.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 22 points in 2 games. Woohoo!



It wasn't his point production that made the difference in those game. It was the fact that he was able to spread the floor on offense and make live 80 times easier for JO inside. Without the outside threat, the Nets were able to double team JO inside. That's why we lost.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> It wasn't his point production that made the difference in those game. It was the fact that he was able to spread the floor on offense and make live 80 times easier for JO inside. Without the outside threat, the Nets were able to double team JO inside. That's why we lost.


We can sign a guy like that in the off season. Or, we coudl trade Jackson for one. Guys that just stand around as 3-point threats aren't hard to find. Peja was traded for Ron Artest, and has higher expectations than that.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> We can sign a guy like that in the off season. Or, we coudl trade Jackson for one. Guys that just stand around as 3-point threats aren't hard to find. Peja was traded for Ron Artest, and has higher expectations than that.



He has givin us more than that all season long. He played his *** off for half the season to just get the team to the playoff's. I am sure he is not happy about injuring his knee so he couldnt play


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Like I said before, this bum needs to get the hell otta here ASAP...The sooner the better.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jdohman said:


> He has givin us more than that all season long. He played his *** off for half the season to just get the team to the playoff's. I am sure he is not happy about injuring his knee so he couldnt play


He played well in the season against teams who couldn't play defense. What's wrong with his knee? I've just seen it labeled as "sore."


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He played well in the season against teams who couldn't play defense. What's wrong with his knee? I've just seen it labeled as "sore."


There's sweeling in his knee. But they've never come out and said what exactly the injury is. Swelling in the knee can be caused by a lot of different injuries. Who knows.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

tinsley sjax and peja needs out... maybe we can get a semi star player for them


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Peja-Pierce trade would be great


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Peja has never lived up to his expectations in the playoffs since he was with the Kings. Thank goodness he had a 2 year deal and you can turn this into a positive in the offseason.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I said it since we got him, and no one listened. anyway I do not blame the playoffs on him. The refs screwed us so many times, and I truely believe that is why the Nets won. I am just looking at Nets being able to do whatever they want. The only fairly reffed game seemed to be 5. the rest the refs just handed the Nets a win, or kept them in game. I saw so many horrible obvious calls that favored Nets, it was just stupid to watch. I am actually going to try to write David Stern on his comments about not wanting the Pacers in the finals followed by some of the calls the refs made.

Anyway, the Pacers played poorly too. I do not think we need to get rid of Jax, he is the only player who will play every game. Even when hurt he's out there. Alot of heart, he just needs to realize he is a good player, he does not show much confidence on court, whether he actually has any I do not know, but I watch him take stupid shots because he doesn't think he can drive past whoever when he really can.

We have to keep JO, he needs to be here. But, I do not think he should be our leader. He is a bad leader, he took over 1 game in the playoffs. Honestly I think AJ would make a good leader, he's pretty much secured himself starting role next year unless we dish Peja for a good PG. But, when I look at him now I see alot of heart. He lead us in the playoffs, he was the only Pacer who preformed well night in and night out. He was our leader in playoffs, he lead by example, proved he could take big shots, prove he'd do what it takes to win. I know he's not an ideal leader, but even if he's not the best on the team, he proved fearless in the playoffs and I think he'd make a good leader.

For Peja, I say trade him. I would love to see us bring in Gerald Wallace, and realistically is seems liek a trade that could happen throw in people who don't play, or picks. He'd fit perfectly with our system, I'd love to see him in Indy. Aside from him, I think we need some more defensive wings, our defense was hitious in the playoffs. I saw so many times when Carter would drive in, the whole fricken defense would collapse leaveing Kidd or Jefferson with noone in 10 feet of them to shoot a 3. That pissed me off so much, it happen every 3 possesions the Nets had. Even when they missed the 3's they were long rebounds that went right back to the Nets.

I think unless we trade Peja for someone like Gerald Wallace, that Granger needs to start. Let him grow faster, he should have started this year, I thought he did better than Peja most the season. He plays relatively smart to. Pacers need to fire their training staff who suck and can't keep anyone healthy. There is really not much to be done, it looks like we need to but we really don't. If it wasn't for refs I think we would have beat the Nets without 3 key players.

Anyway just my opinion.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i guess peja has worn out his welcome already? he's too soft. great shooter, but disappears in the playoffs. he's a choker.

that said, peja has pretty good value though, and if packaged with sjax should get you a star in return. tinsley+sjax+peja should get you one or two all-star caliber players in return. let's not forget peja himself is a former all-star.

and peja definitely has higher value than gerald wallace. i fail to see how wallace would be much more of an improvement over granger.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Do you want him back or not?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Pacers Fan said:


> He'd take too many of Granger's minutes


Exactly. And combined with the money he's going to want, it makes no sense to bring this guy back.



Pacers Fan said:


> He played well in the season against teams who couldn't play defense. What's wrong with his knee? I've just seen it labeled as "sore."


My guess is he just wanted to rest up for his free agent contract. Make sure he'd be healthy for the off-season and that the physical he'll have to take before he signs on the dotted line somewhere else goes A-Okay. Either that or Tinsley's yeast infection is contagious.



bbasok said:


> Peja-Pierce trade would be great


I would also enjoy sleeping with Salma Hayek. Do you think Larry could pull that one off too?


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

c_dog said:


> let's not forget peja himself is a former all-star.


Let's also not forget that Peja is no longer an employee of the Indiana Pacers.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

man stop bashing on my boy peja, you knew what you were getting when u signed him. he's not the old mvp-reccomended Peja Stojakovic from the 2002 Sacramento Kings, but i guess Larry Bird couldnt see thru that. but hell, I guess i'm not sayin **** cuz we got artest baby!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Want to thank somebody? Thank Artest...

...as I understand we didn't have much options. I mean I like Maggs and all but he has ego problem and he is much bigger "iso-black hole-I am first option" guy than S-Jax and he is more sf than sg so Danny wouldn't get more minutes anyways, heck Maggs ego was for moment too big to sit on Clippers bench... also I think there is something wrong with our teams medical stuff there isn't another team that has so many injures. Another thing I don't get is that why you claim that Petja is milking and other guys such as Jamaal "I have flue ore something just hurts" are just injured.
I am not claiming that I am fine with current situation, I am just claiming that when someone stabs hes team and ****** pro club season for 2 years in row and posters say well I still root for him (I guess he is this athletic tough wing that all people want to treat as god :biggrin: ) and when 29 year old shooter plays hard but can't change himself aka turn into athletic defensive wing then it's hes fault not managments nor Artest's. Well in this case I blame myself because I can't just turn into 6'7'' wing and find magical skills to help my favorite team... damn I am such bad person... I dont grow :biggrin:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

c_dog said:


> i guess peja has worn out his welcome already? he's too soft. great shooter, but disappears in the playoffs. he's a choker.
> 
> that said, peja has pretty good value though, and if packaged with sjax should get you a star in return. tinsley+sjax+peja should get you one or two all-star caliber players in return. let's not forget peja himself is a former all-star.
> 
> and peja definitely has higher value than gerald wallace. i fail to see how wallace would be much more of an improvement over granger.


Gerald was the only player in the league last year to average 2+ steals AND blocks...

Peja or Gerald...

Offense or Defense...

But the difference is... Gerald can play both ends well...

I would be happy next year with either one...

Peja brings a lot to the team game...

But Gerald is just so tough defensively...

But that is funny Fred Jones... Gerald is who I was calling the sign and trade for on my other forum... If we do indeed do a sign and trade...


----------

